# Hydraulic Torque Wrench



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just saw this in a pop-up ad on the PZ. I really want one. :yes:

http://www.rapidtorc.com/?utm_expid=26085086-0


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

How are you fitting that under the sink?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't you think it's overkill for no hub couplings, even the 80# Huskies?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You can never have too many hydraulic tools. :thumbup:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I still ridicule my friend for buying a pneumatic Hilti dual cartridge epoxy gun. 
He's handy, but works in a law firm.
He said the same thing, and said he couldn't pass it up for $5 at a swap meet.
I've been in purge mode since the hurricane.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I used one at a nuke outage once. I think we torqued the bonnet nuts to 12,000 lbs.


----------



## archiehillierX (Feb 28, 2013)

How much is that? I think I want one too.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Working on large bore flanged (or even 600# smaller stuff) a hy-torc is a necessity. 

At the cogen plant I built in Thorold, On, the 6" heavywall chrome/molybdenum steam lines took 2" diameter studs with xxh nuts. I can't recall the socket size but it was ridiculous. Standard formula for xh would be 3-1/8", but they were bigger than that.

I know my way around a hy-torc


----------

